# goathappy hows the training going?



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

You mentioned that you needed to train your goat. How is that going?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, because of my hectic schedule, I had to give up the training so I sold my harness  I would still love to do it but I just don't have the time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that sarah...........  :hug:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, too.

Maybe you can come back to it another time.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully in the future I'd love to, but its really hard to keep wethers around here my parents said no more wether pets which kind of sucks :sigh: On the bright side, my friend is teaching me how to ride and work with horses so maybe in the future I can apply that to a goat :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hey .......that's a good attitude... :thumbup: ...it may work...... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------

